# Snakes catch Free International Flight to Abu Dhabi



## auhexpat (Dec 8, 2010)

ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates -- Abu Dhabi police say an airline passenger carried a bag filled with snakes and other animals on an eight hour flight with him from Indonesia to the United Arab Emirates.lane:

The menagerie, including four snakes, two parrots and a squirrel inside a box, was found in the transit area at Abu Dhabi's airport last week.

Police have declined to give the suspect's name or final destination.

Media reports Tuesday say it's unclear how the animals passed authorities in Indonesia. But there was no real-life replay of the 2006 thriller "Snakes on a Plane" during the flight.

Police did not identify the snake species. But a Dubai-based newspaper, 7 Days, quoted experts as saying the photos appear to be reticulated and blood pythons, both non-venomous.

Source: Washington Post


----------

